# What to do with a single mouse :(



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I mentioned here a few days ago that 4 of my 5 mice passed away suddenly and with no warning

That leaves me with one lone girl mouse. I am torn between getting another mouse as a friend, or leaving her be. I know she should have a companion but I am still so upset from losing the other 4.

Should I also consider rescuing a natal rat? Or rescuing another mouse? I am never getting pet store animals again after these mice.


----------



## SilentRobert23 (Aug 16, 2010)

Adopt some mice. If she should have a companion, wouldn't that be the best option?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The point is, I am mourning the loss of 4 pets.
And don't really want a 2ed mouse unless I have to at this point.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> The point is, I am mourning the loss of 4 pets.
> And don't really want a 2ed mouse unless I have to at this point.


how old is your lady?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Shes young, 5 months?
Practically a baby.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> Shes young, 5 months?
> Practically a baby.


At that age, you have a responsibility to get her a friend or rehome her to someone who has girl mice for her to bond to. Sorry Kiko.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, then I will get another mouse. 

I will only rescue, or get from a breeder though. Does anyone know of a rescue or breeder in NY?
That would be my main issue right now.

I don't know as much about mice as I do about rats, so I was not sure.

Would 1 more be fine? Or is 2 better, I know I really prefer my rats in groups of 3.

It's not that I did not want her to have a friend, just the loss of so many pets so fast made me a little...bleh.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Where in NY? I wasn't looking for mice, found Saffron, then she passed, and Mini the natal came into my life, and then very rapidly Daisy, Peony, Shasta and Macy 

Did you check Craigslist?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I found someone on Goosemoose with a bunch of mice she rescued. She lives in Connecticut, so I contacted her about getting a pair when I go to Connecticut for Rat Fest there.

Myy only Concern.....do rat illnesses also effect mice and vice versa? Because I am adopting a girl rat at Rat fest also from Mainly Rat rescue.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> I found someone on Goosemoose with a bunch of mice she rescued. She lives in Connecticut, so I contacted her about getting a pair when I go to Connecticut for Rat Fest there.
> 
> Myy only Concern.....do rat illnesses also effect mice and vice versa? Because I am adopting a girl rat at Rat fest also from Mainly Rat rescue.


myco is species specific, but things like Sendai virus are transmittable between mice and rats. I think even ectoparasites are also species specific. I would think you are pretty safe overall.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah good to know 

Yay! It's gonna be a fun day


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I do not have a cage for them, I have been using a modified bin cage that is roughly the size of a 20G Long, but deeper.

I checked out martins because I know lilspaz has the R-660 for her meece. I wanted something that would fit on my desk so I could see them all the time. I messaged Martins about getting the R-640 with 1/2/1/2 inch bar spacing. I am sure they will do it, I have seen other people with cages like that. The Mouse cage calculator said 3 would be fine with room to spare.

Hopefully it works out!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That should work well for a pair of mice. I know a supposedly "knowledgeable" rat owner who kept 2 rat boys in that cage!!!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

D:
Once upon a time when I was a new rat owner. I kept my rats in a 30g tank did not take long for me to be told otherwise. But some cages are obviously to small.

I go by the rule if a rat cant make a long hop at least 3 times the cage is to small.
I feel the the R-670 should be the absolute bare minimum for a pair.

I have my Syrian Hamster in a 670 lol


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you determined what could of possibly happened to your mice? Is the remaining girl healthy?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The mice were all from a Pet store (never ever again), I think one was sick, it died. The others ate it's corpse and got sick as well.
My last mouse was just lucky, she is in very good health and is very lively and eating. 
I am at a total loss. They showed no signs of illness at all prior to the sudden deaths.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that. Poor little things. I would wait at least another two weeks just to make sure your girl is healthy, since the others showed no signs before they passed. I really hate pet stores sometimes... you think they would be in that industry because they love the animals... not to make a profit off them.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The mice i chose to adopt, I will not be able to pick up until September 25th anyway the same day I get Mrs.C my rat from the rescue.

I also have to wait to get the cage from martins for the new meecys.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Kiko said:


> D:
> Once upon a time when I was a new rat owner. I kept my rats in a 30g tank did not take long for me to be told otherwise. But some cages are obviously to small.
> 
> I go by the rule if a rat cant make a long hop at least 3 times the cage is to small.
> ...


I like that rule ^^ I do something similar, in that I make sure there are enough houses for each of them and enough space for them to get away from each other if need be ^^


----------

